# Heads-up on Toro Super Recycler w/ Spin-Stop (BBC) on the Model # 20383



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

As a residential home owner, I have been very pleased with my Toro lawn equipment. Recently, I sold my 10 year old Toro Recycler (m # 20333) and bought a new Toro SUPER Recycler with Spin-Stop (Blade Brake Clutch).

Well, I had a big surprise! If you are familiar with the Toro Super Recycler design, it adds 2 "kickers" to the under deck to bounce the cut grass back over the blade edge AND has a device called an "accelerator" bolted to the blade assembly. This device, the 'accelerator', looks like 2 metal wings and is said to speed up the mulching results.

BUT, because my Toro Super Recycler has the Spin-Stop device (that is great), Toro has REMOVED the accelerator device from the model 20383 because the Spin-Stop device is large under the deck and the accelerator can not fit with it installed.

??? Is a Toro SUPER Recycler REALLY a Super Recycler IF it does not have this seemingly crucial device?

I contacted Toro customer service with an email about my concern with my new and expensive Toro mower and I only got back a generic answer. Not surprised with the Toro response, but I had hoped that somehow Toro had engineered some other device to my mower to compensate for the absent 'accelerator'.

My new mower still mulches just fine, but I still feel short changed.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I looked up an older manual... is this the piece you are talking about?


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

Someone pointed this out in a lawn group I'm in on Facebook. The concern is valid. Either the accelerator blade helps with mulching, in which case it is needed and the 20383 is indeed short changed, or it is a gimmick. I think Toro's got some 'splainin to do either way.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> I looked up an older manual... is this the piece you are talking about?


Yes, that's it. The sort of winged piece that bolts differently to the bottom of the blade. Thanks for helping by posting the diagram.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@DIY Lawn Guy does the 20383 mulch better than your previous one?


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

BBC just adds weight and complexity to an otherwise pretty simple mower -- just something to break on a mower that cranks on the first pull pretty much every time anyway.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> @DIY Lawn Guy does the 20383 mulch better than your previous one?


Yes, I believe my new Super Recycler does mulch as well or better that the standard Recycler it replaced. The "kickers" under the deck do help I believe.

Still bugs me anyway, but I'll keep it.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

Damn!! Well I was in a tossup between the SR with the Honda engine and the Spin Stop with the Toro engine. I think this thread just made my decision for me. Has there been any change since this thread is 2 years old now?


----------

